# P238 1st Range Trip



## Blk150 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have not had a Sig in several years, my last one was a P250. I just don't like the looong DAO triggers. I mainly shot revolvers. I just got back from the range with my new P238.
Shot 100 rounds of 95 grain FMJ with no problems what so ever. At 7 yards I had no problem shooting 1-1.5" group when concentrating and 2-3 " groups doing rapid fire.
I'm impressed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great to hear!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to hear it is working out for you....JJ


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a p238 rainbow. when new i fire about 85 rds and the recoil spring broke, sent it to sig new spring and quick service. when i got it back i put 500 rds through it at rapid fire and it performed great. the grips screws loosened and had to be tighten but thats all. many times at range and works great since. nice little gun and is on my do not sell list.


----------

